# Best Schooling Tetra?



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking to add a school of tetra's to my tank (see my tank for details)...I was thinking about 10 or so. Currently, I have 8 black neons who almost never school together. I was looking to add a species that is more inclined toward this behavior. Any suggestions. I was thinking rummynose, but would lemons also work well?

I am also intrigued by marbled hatchets, but Im worried that having the tank in the living room would result in jumping out, I could cover the tank fully but then how would oxygen exchange occur effectively?

I guess what I'm asking is which species of tetra is the tightest schooler?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

naegling23 said:


> I am also intrigued by marbled hatchets, but Im worried that having the tank in the living room would result in jumping out, I could cover the tank fully but then how would oxygen exchange occur effectively?


These fish are definitely jumpers. Suicidally so.
It would be pretty hard to find a cover that makes your tank so airtight that there's no oxygen exchange as long as you're getting surface disruption.


naegling23 said:


> I guess what I'm asking is which species of tetra is the tightest schooler?


I am no tetra expert but I do keep both Rummynose and Glowlights. If find the Rummynose school more tightly than my Glowlights. I have a single Neon that schools with the Glowlights as well - so you might find adding another six of anything might get you results.

kevin


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hatchets seem to seek out any opening for an escape. I had my tank sealed tight except a small opening for an inlet and outlet hose. All my hatchets eventually found that opening. Don't overlook anything!

Rummynose are one of the best schoolers, if not the best. The more, the better.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am the man for that question. I would go with neon,cardinal,glowlight,or ember tetras.
Riddly and adam made good choises.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks fishman, the smaller tetras like neons are out because of the angelfish though.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

shur thing


----------

